# A sexy young lady needs your help.. (with pics!)



## iib3327 (Jun 22, 2005)

Right then people got a little favor to ask..

a good friend of mine is entering a model compertition and needs 200 votes emailed in to be in the top ten.. so i thought what better place than sumwhere full of red blooded males that i hope will vote.. :wink:

anyhoo.. the votes need to be emailed in with the subjet...
*Babe Vote 014 Heather Michelle Smith*

and the votes need to be emailed to...
*[email protected]*

Any help will be much appriciated guys.. heres a few pics of the girl you'll hopefully be voting for.. :wink:









(shes got a great arse i think you'll agree) 8) 









cheers,
Matt
(FLog vw)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The girls nice, shame about the car. 

what do you win?


----------



## iib3327 (Jun 22, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> The girls nice, shame about the car.
> 
> what do you win?


the bike or the golf? :roll:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You win the bike or the girl? i'll do you a deal then. i'll have the girl and you can have the bike. I hope mine rides better than yours.


----------



## iib3327 (Jun 22, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> You win the bike or the girl? i'll do you a deal then. i'll have the girl and you can have the bike. I hope mine rides better than yours.


lol they both look like a handfull.. :wink:


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

where can we book a test drive?
:-* 
for which i let you guys decide!!!

niko


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

I bet she takes it up the dirt track


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

just putting 2 and 2 together, she blonde, page 3 type girl, you got the modded VW, dont want to come across rude, but is this some bliss domestic life story of the typical essex lad and his missus?

niko


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Niko said:


> just putting 2 and 2 together, she blonde, page 3 type girl, you got the modded VW, dont want to come across rude, but is this some bliss domestic life story of the typical essex lad and his missus?
> 
> niko


 :lol: Cheeky

Body from baywatch, face from crimewatch :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Difficult to say anything without seeing the other contestants :? 
Plus she needs to work out in the gym to define her arms and shoulders :lol:


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> Difficult to say anything without seeing the other contestants :?
> Plus she needs to work out in the gym to define her arms and shoulders :lol:


I am sure you could help her out Dani 

Is that my phone? Ring, ring, ring, ring, ring :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sim said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Difficult to say anything without seeing the other contestants :?
> ...


3 sets of 10 reps on each of:
bicep curls, 10kg dumbbells
shoulder press, weight as above
lat raises, 4kg dumbbells
front raises, 5 kg dumbbells
single arm tricep extension, 5kg dumbbell
lat pulldown (for good measure), 35kg

I think I've been extremely conservative with the weights :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> Difficult to say anything without seeing the other contestants :?
> Plus she needs to work out in the gym to define her arms and shoulders :lol:


she's got better arms than me and im a man! i really need to goto the gym


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Difficult to say anything without seeing the other contestants :?
> ...


see above exercises 

3 sets of 10 reps on each of:

bicep curls, 10kg dumbbells 
shoulder press, weight as above 
lat raises, 4kg dumbbells 
front raises, 5 kg dumbbells 
single arm tricep extension, 5kg dumbbell 
lat pulldown (for good measure), 35kg

For you: double the weight


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Don't forget the pound coin, abs and gluts - i'll get my coat :wink:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Hardly practical protective wear for a Ducati. Imagine the chaffing if she came off in this weather!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, chaffing


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

....thought I recognised her:

http://Heather_Michelle.net-model.com

:roll:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> ....thought I recognised her:
> 
> http://Heather_Michelle.net-model.com
> 
> :roll:


*NOT VERY WORK SAFE*
depends on the strictness of your company.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Nando said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > ....thought I recognised her:
> ...


Well if you insist, then it's VERY VERY borderline NSFW. Personally I thought as there is no full frontal nudity etc it would be fine. :?


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


I thought I saw something - not going back to check though :wink:


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

pretty girl ect.. but has she got a problem with closing her mouth? why do you see these models with always thier mouths slightly ajar?

niko


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Niko said:


> pretty girl ect.. but has she got a problem with closing her mouth? why do you see these models with always thier mouths slightly ajar?
> 
> niko


that would mean doing 2 things at once. most blondes struggle to multi task. :lol:


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

niko


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

A bit flabby on the upper back? As I said, she needs to work out!!!

At 7st (well under weight) and at 21 years of age she should be a lot more defined [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Im happy to give her a work out, just dont tell the wife.

Love, if your reading this im doing it for her own good and i promise not to enjoy it. my credit card is in the normal place - enjoy.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

She's okish, not much on top though :roll:


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

Major Audi Parts Guru said:


> She's okish, not much on top though :roll:


Yeah, I was thinking she was missing something...... ME :lol:


----------



## PDTT (Jan 6, 2006)

Has anybody ever thought this?

How ironic it is such a nice looking bum is used for such a dirty purpose.

A physically inclined oxymoron if you will?

:?


----------



## Whitter45 (Sep 21, 2005)

anymore pics of her


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Major Audi Parts Guru said:


> She's okish, not much on top though :roll:


Prefer it that way........ more than a handful etc 

Just hate chicks with small tattoos.....Rather a decent sized one or none at all......pref the later


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Niko said:


> pretty girl ect.. but has she got a problem with closing her mouth? why do you see these models with always thier mouths slightly ajar?
> 
> niko


I think that it is meant to give the subliminal suggestion that the possibility of fellatio might be wandering across the landscape of her doubtless finely-honed blonde mind......although she could also be thinking of variable valve timing or shopping - probably not at the same time. :wink:


----------

